# due date?



## leanne marie (Mar 12, 2007)

Can anyone help me!! I am trying to work out my due date, i want back to the first day of my last af and that makes me 5weeks, surely thats not right  not sure if i am going back to far!!!!!!


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

i thought you are 4 weeks on test date...im sure im right on that !!!! then count 36 weeks from your test date to get a due date in your head !!


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Leanne,

5 weeks sounds about right. I was amazed at the dates first time round but I guess thats just the way the medical profession calculates dates for pregnancy.  


Edna


----------



## leanne marie (Mar 12, 2007)

Becca/Edna  thanks for that i suppose i will have to wait and see for definate when i go for my first scan, so i am about4/5weeks!!!!!


----------



## karen (Mar 23, 2002)

Leanne, I had DD transferred on Sep 3 (day 5) and she was born May 25th. Wasn't your transfer early sep?

Karen


----------



## leanne marie (Mar 12, 2007)

my transfer was the 19th sept!!!!


----------



## karen (Mar 23, 2002)

So june 10th - 12th (DD was 2 days early) by my reckoning!!


----------



## leanne marie (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Karen


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Karen,

Another little coincidence for you my birthday is 25th May...great day for a birthday  .

lol


Edna


----------



## karen (Mar 23, 2002)

Gemini's are lovely!


----------

